# First time abroad in a motorhome?



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all happy new year, We are off to Portugal starting from Calais on the 03/03/05 and would welcome any tips advice etc hope to do the drive down in two days looking for any campsites open that time of the year.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi weldted

Welcome to the site.

There has been quite a lot of information already given in various threads regarding the journey south through France to Portugal/Spain and a brouse through these will probably answer some of your questions.

I note you propose 2 days for the journey. Remember that the days are still quite short at the beginning of March so your mileage will be less than you will do in the summer months as you will need to look earlier for an overnight.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the group, You will enjoy your first trip with the van but dont rush, as Gillian says days are still short


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Weldted,
Welcome to the site and enjoy you first trip abroad.
I do not know anything about your time limitations or what you like in the way of stoppping places, so difficult to advise.
I do know that to get to Portugal, even to the North, in two days is rushing!
I have been several times and may be going again soon and I would expect to take at least a week.
As has already been said there is a lot of info. on the site - have you tried doing a search?
If you come back with more specific questions it will be easier to try and help.
Happy New Year,
BillD.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Welted, How many drivers are there? The journey is around 1400 miles from Calais, 700 miles a day is going some. You also have the drive to Dover before you get going, I suggest you ought to consider at least 3 stops overnight en route.
Phil.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Stop at truck stops, and if you eat at Relais Routiers in the evening they usually don't mind you kipping in their car park. You won't do it in 2 days so don't try, take your time and enjoy the trip. Have a large Aguardiente for me.
Giok


----------



## 92821 (May 1, 2005)

Edit by Admin
No commercial advertising allowed in forums Stuart, this content removed. Please contact [email protected] if you want details on correct advertising and pricing.


----------

